# officially PUPO :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

1 excellent grade 4 b embie tucked up for the next 9mnths   

an emotional morning and i cant possibly thank origin enough...

lots of love to everyone... i feel on top of the blooming world!!!yipeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

congratulations.

I am loving the PMA.


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

That's great news! I have everything crossed for you. Doesn't it feel amazing/odd that a potential new life has just been put inside you? I felt very surreal for the rest of the day


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks peeps

yeah surreal isnt the word i have went through every possible emotion today...hope wee bean has been able to cope lol....

big congrats on your bfp by the way han2275

xxxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Whoop whoop isci

Snuggle in tight wee one..

When is otd?

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

thanks jilly

i test friday week.. exciting but nervous as only one was trannsferred but it only takes one eh!!

hows you and dh doing??are ya any further along with your adoption process... i was in the orphanage in pattaya ya want to see how many wee munchkins there need adopted... i wanted to bring them all home lol...

thinkin of ya xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

We are grand hun

I had just the 1 transferred last time..

Still up & down days as its getting close to the date i wouldve been due if i hadnt of miscarried in March.. But hey life goes on.

Getting bloods done on thur so the aspirin & high doses of folic acid starts then.

With regard to the adoption the course is running on the 20th,27th & 4th Dec so that will keep us focused..

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

aww jilly, my heart goes out to u,it is all so bloody tuff ... it really is such a rollercoaster but keep fighting for what u want...

thats great to have the adoption as a focus also...the very est of luck with it 

your starting your folic acid ect again... are you going to commence with more treatment??  xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

No more ivf

Dr Hunter want me to start on aspirin & high dose folic acid and hopefully we will get pregnant naturally.

He thinks there is issues with implantation and that ive no problem getting pregnant. All depends on what the bloods show

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

well please god it works out for you...im sure ur sick of hearing 'oh it will happen'
but maye with your ody not under medical stress with injections ect it shud be a bit easier on u...

i have made the decision also that i will only have one more go with ivf after this is it dosnt work out... it really does put your life on hold...takes over unfortunatly!!

i can only wish ya luck pet... i really do xxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

How are you keeping icsi bitsy?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey missus,

im great thankyou,mind u i have been feeling awful crampish like period pains but nothing major happening downstairs so fingers crossed   test day on friday so im starting to get nervous now,its been really weird because the 1st 3 days i was feeling awfully low n tired then i got a boost to clean my house,glammed myself up and carried on as normal...  

been off sweets which is awfully weird as im a binge eater in the evenings lol...

anyways,enough about me,how are you and little bean keeping?? defintly the winter nights have kicked in  .... doing anything nice over halloween??xx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Cramps are no bad thing   anything else you've noticed that's a bit different? Even something small?


Wee bean seems okay (cross fingers, touch wood), everything looked okay at our 12 week scan so hopefully I'll make it to the 20 week one without going toooo doolalley lol


I'm a binge eater in the evenings too, I'll nibble all night. Doesn't occur to me to do that during the day. I have a weakness for picnmix   


Isn't it cold? I've been Baltic all day, no heat in me whatsoever. Nah, no plans for Halloween, though am going to see yer man, that medium on the falls at the end of the month, hope it doesn't freak me out too much


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

How are you doing hun??

Jillyhen


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girlies...

unfortunatley its not our time...   

cant stop crying so im going to go n i promise to talk soon xx


----------



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

ICSI - I am so sorry hon! Sending


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Hugs to you icsi


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

icsi

Im so sorry petal.. Big hugs 

xx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

icsi - I am so sorry pet.  take time  (hugs)


----------



## Boo333 (Aug 22, 2011)

hi ICSI

Sorry it didn't work.


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Icsi so sorry it didnt work pet big hugs to you 


xx


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

hi girls i went threw my 2ww. i started bleeding on day 10 and thought that waa it but the nurse told me just to continue as normal ao i finiahed the gels then last sunday i took the hcg test from the hospital it came bk with a faint line and my nurse told me it was still a positive but i took a clearblue plus test last sunday also and this morning and both say negitive i received my appointment for the scan im so nervous i really dont know am i pregnant or not does anyone have any advice to put my mind at rest


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

how many weeks would you be now dimples?

ask your local early pregnancy unit if they could do an early scan for you. They mightn't be able to see much but it might help?


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

im not sure but i have a scan on the 13th so that will reveal all if i was or am i think it wud be about 5 or 6 weeks


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

Not too long to wait then    good luck


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

thankd wee emma fingers crossed this time text week i will know for diffo


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

off for my scan tomorrow im so nervous i pray that there is a little one there but i dont feel like there is maybr ill get a nice surprise oh tomorrow cant come quick enough


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## dimples31 (Oct 18, 2012)

thanks confused


----------

